# Does anyone have a pellet stove or heater in their shed? Finally found one - gravity feed NO electic



## Don2222 (Jul 3, 2011)

Hello

I am looking at sheds and was wondering how to keep it warm and dry?

*Does anyone have a pellet stove or other heater in their shed? Does the heater get rusty?*

I found these tips on how to insulate the shed and keep it warm and dry.
http://www.ianjohnston.com/content/...ticle&id=51:workshop&catid=3:hobbies&Itemid=8
See text below

More Info
http://www.doityourself.com/stry/insulating-tips-for-a-shed

Things I have learned about keeping a shed warm, relatively damp free & able to weather the elements. It's not a definitive list and not the optimum way to do things, but so far so good they seem to work for me and are easy to implement.

1. DON'T, just throw polystyrene sheets between the wall uprights (and roof) and simply plasterboard over them. Whilst it will be cosy to begin with, dampness and condensation will be a problem. Also, whilst plasterboard is easy to cut and put up, it'll just soak up moisture and buckle/rot over time.

2. DON'T, throw your shed base down, even if it's on slabs, without first putting down a vapour barrier (polythene sheeting) over the whole area. The wooden floor of your base will soak up moisture from the ground especially if there is not a good air gap (flow) between the base and the ground. It's not so much that it can rot the wood over time but more the fact it will just make for a cold floor that never seems to be absolutely bone dry. If you miss out on this step (like me) then lay polythene down over the shed floor (inside) and lay down another floor (tiling, wood or anything) over the top. This will stop moisture getting all the way into your shed and will make the floor stronger also.

3. DO, fit Celotex type insulation between the roof and wall battons. Celotex has a built in vapour barrier by way of a foil film on both sides and is extremely efficient as an insulator. You can then clad directly over the Celotex.

4. DON'T, simply put household loft insulation between the roof and wall battons and clad over it. The insulation will just draw in moisture and before you know it you'll have a damp problem.

5. DO, try to fit secondary glazing even if it is just a perspex sheet on the inside side of the windows. Leave at least a 10mm gap and seal it best you can all the way round. This will help prevent condensation and also keep the shed that little bit warmer.

6. DON'T, buy a metal shed to use as a workshop. You'll have the mother of all condensation problems especially if you are heating the shed.

7. DO, run two heaters if it's a permanent workspace to be used all year round. Use one heater that'll tickover all the time day or night just to keep the frost/damp out, and another one to blast the shed up to temperature before you go out there. It's a wooden shed, so be careful with the type of heaters you choose.

8. DO, be prepared to see the wooden outside cladding shrink and twist a little bit. A heated shed will dry out the wood even if it's pre-dried and cause a little shrinkage/twisting.

9. DO, paint the outside with at least four good coats of paint/preservative. Give it the first two coats as soon as possible after the shed is erected, then the third a couple of months later, and the fourth a couple months after that.


----------



## Don2222 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hello

Here is a nice PDF on Shed Stoves
Nice PDF on Shed Stoves
http://www.oilstoves.co.uk/webdocs/articles/SHED_STOVES_06-01-09.PDF.pdf


See fig 1 shed stove

ABOUT FIG 1
Fig 1 shows all the components you will need when building a chimney through a rafter roof
construction.
If you have thick insulation in the roof then you would need to fit an attic insulation shield,
which is a steel tube, designed to keep the insulation at a safe distance from the twin wall
flue pipe.
ITEM 1 PRIMARY FLUE
The primary flue is the first pipe, which comes off the appliance, in some cases it can be
made from vitreous enamel and in other cases can be fabricated steel tube or stainless steel
tube. See fig 3 for examples
ITEM 2 SINGLE TO TWIN WALL ADAPTOR
Is the adaptor, which takes the single wall flue pipe (primary flue) into twin wall flue pipe
ITEM 3 TWIN WALL FLUE PIPE
Twin wall flue pipe is the secondary flue, which can be supplied in straight lengths, tee pieces,

CHOOSING A STOVE
In almost every case, it will only be possible to erect a relatively low flue in your shed, this
means that the flue will not generate a high vacuum and consequently restrict the choice of
stove which can be used.
Suitable stoves in the Bubble portfolio would be-:
Corner Bubble Oil or Solid Fuel versions.
Bubble No 1 Oil Fired
Bubble No 1 Solid Fuel Fired  <<< Wood Pellet Stove 
Reflex Stoves Oil Fired
For those who want to heat radiators or hot water or both, we have a variety of boiler
version stoves in both oil and solid fuel.
Stoves with large grate areas or long air inlet ducts tend to need a high chimney vacuum and
generally are not suitable for use in sheds, if you are in any doubt always consult the
manufacturer of the product.


----------



## Don2222 (Jul 12, 2011)

Hello

I think I found a tent or shed Wood Pellet Stove!

RILEY TENT PELLET STOVES for $485 to $690
http://www.walltentshop.com/RileyPellet.html

Riley Pellet Stove is the perfect answer for any person spending time in a hunting camp, calving/lambing shed, on cold weather excursions to a remote cabin or for operating in an area low in natural fuels. Canvas tent pellet stove is economical and easy to use. The Riley is a non electric pellet stove. This is a tried and proved non electric pellet stove that is guaranteed to work properly.

Click onto Wall Tent Stoves for information and pictures on the 35 camp stove and pack stove models available by Riley Stove , Cylinder Stoves , Kwik Kamp Stoves, Kni-Co Stove, Four Dog Stoves , Titatinum, Mountaineer Stoves, and Sims Stoves. I have a camp stove or pack stove that will meet your requirements. Camp stove and pack stove prices start at $95.00. 

    The Dude and City Slicker Riley pellet stove burn only pellets. The airtight design in the pellet only stoves makes them more efficient and up to 35% hotter.
    The Wrangler and Trailboss wall tent pellet stoves burn either wood or pellets providing increased flexibility when camping.
    Recommendation: if you plan on burning pellets only, the Dude or City Slicker is your best option for a canvas tent pellet stove as they provide the most heat and are less expensive. However, you do lose the flexibility of burning wood.
    Riley Pellet stoves operates without the restrictions of conventional pellet stoves, they do not require elecrticity to operate. The burner unit is gravity fed and has an effecive design that allows it to generate its own air flow. Besides being practical, these features make it ideal for an emergency heat source during power outages or for emergency services operations.
    As with all Riley Stoves, the wall tent pellet stoves are lightweight, has an airtight design and has the capability to store all its accessories (pellet burner, smoke pipe and legs) inside the fire box.
    Riley Stoves are constructed from galvanized steel and come with a patented air cooled bottom that is almost impossible to burn through. They are manageable, packable and easily transported from one location to another. Additional wood burning Riley Stoves are available.
    All tent pellet stoves have an air intake adjustment on door.
    Adjust heat by adjusting pellet flow lever.
    Pellet burner slides in with clip fastener. Slide door covers pellet burner hole when pellet burner is not used.
    One minute conversion to a wood burning stove by removing burner.
    Spark arrestor and damper should not be used on a stove burning pellets.
    When burning pellets, no spark arrestor is required as there are no sparks.
    Riley pellet stoves provide consistent even heat, it is every camp cook's dream. The stove will provide up to 12-14 hours of even heat on a 40 lb sack of pellets.
    Hopper holds approximately 20 lbs of pellets. Normal burn time is 6-8 hours.
    Hopper Size: Wrangler and trailboss 24' High X 8" Diameter. Dude and City Slicker 21' High andX 7" diameter
    Pellet burner allows ash to fall into stove. Good pellets makes about 2 cups of ash per pellet bag.
    Pellet burner is approximately 2" above bottom of stove to avoid quick ash build-up on the burner.
    Pellet flow can be cut off entirely with pellet flow lever.
    The Wrangler and Trail Boss will burn either pellets or wood. You do not need a damper for the pellet stoves as they need all the air they can get. A damper is recommended if you are going to use wood.
    Three year guarantee on each Riley Stove
    RILEY PELLET STOVES WORK BEST AT 8,000 FEET ALTITUDE OR BELOW. TRYING TO USE A PELLET STOVE MUCH ABOVE 8,OOO IS NOT POSSIBLE. THERE IS ONE HALF THE OXYGEN AT 10,000 FEET vs SEA LEVEL.
    Riley Stoves used by outfitters for many years
    Riley Stoves has gained respect for its longevity and durability
    Riley Stove non electric pellet stoves have an air tight design, are lightweight and all accessories, including stack robber, fit inside firebox
    Stack robber fits inside 4 gallon water tank when putting all accessories inside firebox.
    Used and approved by the USFS
    12" legs come standard with the stove, 18" legs are an option listed below.
    Galvanized steel construction 18-22 gauge
    All stress and wear points 18 gauge. The door and legs are 18 guage.
    Riley stove tops, bottom and back ends are 20 gauge
    Stack robber is a 8' square box that fits inline with the stove pipe which has a removable spark arrestor screen for ease of cleaning the spark arrestor. A normal spark arrestor fits on top of the stovepipe and you have to take the stove pipe down to clean the spark arrestor.
    Air supply/input is on back and side of burner.
    Wrangler and Trail Boss non eelectric pellet stoves have double walls for longer burning time and extra strength.
    Riley stove with its DOUBLE walls and DOUBLE bottom is a high quality lightweight stove
    Recommendations:
        Clean burner once a day or every other day.
        Use high quality premium pellets as they work best. Most premium pellets are made from hardwood and burn cleaner, longer and hotter in tent pellet stoves.
        Insure that your stove pipe extends past tent ridge to provide a good draft.
        When burning pellets keep tent pellet stove door air input totally closed.


----------



## doghouse (Jul 12, 2011)

http://www.doityourself.com/forum/ 

Don, have you ever looked through this site?


----------



## JFUNN (Jul 12, 2011)

does't galvanized steel produce toxic gasses when heated to high temps.


----------



## Fsappo (Jul 12, 2011)

It would be interesting to sit down and have a beer or two with Don and listen to him talk.


----------



## WoodPorn (Jul 12, 2011)

Franks said:
			
		

> It would be interesting to sit down and have a beer or two with Don and listen to him talk.



Franks,......you bringing any Valium to that party?


----------



## Don2222 (Jul 13, 2011)

doghouse said:
			
		

> http://www.doityourself.com/forum/
> 
> Don, have you ever looked through this site?



No I have not, why do you ask?


----------



## doghouse (Jul 13, 2011)

Don2222 said:
			
		

> doghouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you are a DYIer, then this site has tons of info on everything from insulation, shed building, painting and anything else you could think of.  There are alot of very smart and informative people on this site to answer almost any question a person could think of.  The site features general catigories and then is further broken down into specific catagories within each general catagory.


----------



## smwilliamson (Jul 13, 2011)

doghouse said:
			
		

> Don2222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I do not know if DYIer does, but many of these "how to" sites offer cash for submissions.


----------



## Pellet-King (Jul 13, 2011)

You got alot of money/time on your hands, it's a SHED for Christ's Sake!!, get a Man cave or a Garage, Shed's are for just storing stuff, not to hang out in, any shed thats bigger than 12x12 is a GARAGE!


----------



## Don2222 (Jul 13, 2011)

Pellet-King said:
			
		

> You got alot of money/time on your hands, it's a SHED for Christ's Sake!!, get a Man cave or a Garage, Shed's are for just storing stuff, not to hang out in, any shed thats bigger than 12x12 is a GARAGE!



Check out these sheds on Youtube!!

It has a urinal since there is a fridge with beer!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_s5N8J69mtU

Here is a very nice small shed

Walk around shed tour
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gdePCDj69TA

Inside has electric space heaters
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7g2vN0BU7y0&NR=1


----------



## smwilliamson (Jul 13, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_RXUadcvr0k


----------



## smwilliamson (Jul 14, 2011)

I worked on a Japanese pellet stove that was gravity fed and was about 40 years old. Perhaps it was a chip burner, non-the-less, I got it working again. This was the most bizarre stove I have ever seen.


----------



## Don2222 (Jul 14, 2011)

smwilliamson said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_RXUadcvr0k



That is my favorite - there is a link to it on the Reeds Ferry sheds Facebook page!


----------



## smwilliamson (Jul 14, 2011)

Pellet-King said:
			
		

> You got alot of money/time on your hands, it's a SHED for Christ's Sake!!, get a Man cave or a Garage, Shed's are for just storing stuff, not to hang out in, any shed thats bigger than 12x12 is a GARAGE!



You do not understand. Garages are commonly connected to the house.Women are connected to their house. Sheds are detached. Men are detached. Get the picture?


----------



## Don2222 (Jul 14, 2011)

smwilliamson said:
			
		

> Pellet-King said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



X2 Scott

Women go into garages but why would they ever go into a guy's shed. 

I like when the walls open and the work table flips to become a pool table !!

Then when the pool balls come out of the shop vac that is high on the shelf!!


----------



## Don2222 (Jul 14, 2011)

Hello

Check out this shed.

It is sheetrocked with a hardwood floor with AC, Plasma TV with Surround Sound and outdoor speakers and lights!!
Desk with Computer and Radiator for heat with couch that is a pullout bed!!

Direct TV, Pioneer Receiver and Xbox also!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QtldIjk3QP0&NR=1


----------



## Don2222 (Jul 14, 2011)

Hello

How about watching some "Tool Box Luv" on "This Old Tool Shed" !!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YPglTvzDPGY&NR=1


----------



## WoodPorn (Jul 14, 2011)

Don2222 said:
			
		

> Hello
> 
> Check out this shed.
> 
> ...



This is a cabin

Or "Dog House" for those of us that get the boot from time to time!


----------



## Don2222 (Jul 14, 2011)

smwilliamson said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_RXUadcvr0k



How about this shed with the Lap Dance entertainment !!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zZDJt6tecHk&NR=1


----------

